# Employment for 06-07 Winter



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Im looking for a Skid Steer Operator for the 2006-2007 Winter. Must be avaliable 24/7 in the Chicagoland Area and pay is hourly. More than likely the Western Suburbs. Machine will be on the lot all winter. PM or call the office at 847-451-0129.

Ken


----------

